# do these specs affect digicam quality???



## rahulrajen (Jun 24, 2008)

hi frnds..
do the following specifications r the only tat determine the quality of a digicam photograph??
*Sensor Size (inches):*       (ex  1/2.5" or 1/1.5") shud it be more or less??
*Focal Length (35mm equivalent):* (ex       38 - 114 mm) 
*Normal Focus Range:*         (ex 50 cm to Infinity 
                                 20.4 in to Infinity) 
*Macro Focus Range:*         (ex 1 cm - Infinity
                                        0.4 in - Infinity)
*Min Macro Area:* (ex         31 x 23 mm
                                      1.2 x 0.9 in)
*Min Aperture:* ex       f/10.0
*Max Aperture:* ex       f/3.5
*Longest Shutter Time:* (ex 1 or 8) which is best
*Shortest Shutter Time: ex*       1/1000 

r there any more specs needed to be seen to??..gonna buy a digicam tomoro..according to ur reply only am goin to select a piece..


----------



## alok4best (Jun 24, 2008)

I am not a Digicam expert,
but along with these things I will say go for a cam which has a higher Optical Zoom..
make a special note, higher Optical Zoom, not Digital Zoom.


----------



## hansraj (Jun 25, 2008)

rahulrajen said:


> :*Sensor Size (inches):*       (ex  1/2.5" or 1/1.5") shud it be more or less??


The sensor size should be as much high as possible so in the above case the sensor size is 1/1.5" but search for larger sensor size means going for expensive cameras. The advantage of larger sensor is less grainy and more clearer photograph of same MP, i.e a 6 MP photo from the above two sensors will have better quality by 1/1.5" sensor.



> *Focal Length (35mm equivalent):* (ex       38 - 114 mm)



A normal 35mm lens covers a 24x36mm film with a field of view that corresponds approximately to our normal vision; a lens with a focal length of 50mm (55mm is also popular) is considered as normal. Any lens with a focal length less than 50mm (or 55mm) can be considered as wide-angle; any lens with a focal length greater than 50mm (or 55mm) can be considered as telephoto. 

However today it is not necessary to make 24x 36 mm sensor as the lesser size can also take quite nice photographs. Thus the company has come up with say 12x18 mm sensor(i.e 0.5 focal length multipler) hence this sensor now does not require the same focal length lens but a factor of 0.5 In other words u can also say that focal length and sensor size are interdependent and u need to worry about sensor size for quality and eq. focal length for the kind of photography u r going to do. A 38 mm focal lenth means wide angle and 114 mm means good tele photo capability. And 114/38= 3 is the zoom factor (optical not digital) which this lens is going to give u.



> *Min Aperture:* ex       f/10.0
> *Max Aperture:* ex       f/3.5



The aperture by definition is the ratio between the focal length and the diameter. f/3.5 or F3.5 (both mean the same) means a larger opening for light vis a vis f/10 or F10.0



> *Longest Shutter Time:* (ex 1 or 8) which is best
> *Shortest Shutter Time: ex*       1/1000



Longest 8 is definitely better and if u get more thats even better. It sometimes comes in handy for very low light conditions. The shortest can be even less than 1/1000 and this one which u said is pretty decent.

Very important thing which u shud keep in mind is what kind of battery is bein used in it. dont ever go for company specific special batteries as u will repent after year or two when u feel like replacing and u wont get it so easily. The distributor or the agent will tell u all kind of stories that he has to get it from "Aladin" or "Hatim Tai" , and will charge u high. Best will be to chose a camera with AA battery compatible or a battery which u r damn sure will be available in the market.


----------

